# Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... ***Ti VME Head interest thread***



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 14, 2010)

Just thinking out loud here.  

With the Ti McClickky pack/ Ti 2 x AA pack, the only thing missing is a Ti M-Series module holder. I would love a McGizmo Ti head to hold a Malkoff Drop in. Of course it would be for the M61's or M60L series. It would open up a whole new awesomeness to the McGizmo/Malkoff collab's!!! 




:devil:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

This thread has chummed the waters for 12 hours, I guess I'm the only one who would buy one?


----------



## The Coach (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Most of us don't have insomnia. :tired::tired: There may be at least one more interested party. :naughty:


----------



## karlheinz3 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I guess that's why the VME head was created. I love it on a 123 ti Pak with a Malkoff M30 WF. That is my fovorite general purpose user but it sure would be nice in titanium. maybe MirageMan (Brian) or Tranquillity_Base (Scott) can accomodate your wishes. Although....with Don's recent involvement with Gene in the design of the new modules, a titanium dropin head should certainly be in the VAPOR stages of conceptual design. GREAT IDEA!


----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

+1too!


----------



## octaf (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*




PoliceScannerMan said:


> Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> With the Ti McClickky pack/ Ti 2 x AA pack, the only thing missing is a Ti M-Series module holder. I would love a McGizmo Ti head to hold a Malkoff Drop in. Of course it would be for the M61's or M60L series. It would open up a whole new awesomeness to the McGizmo/Malkoff collab's!!!
> 
> ...


 
Interesting idea. 

Then, why does not Don make C compatible Ti lights rather than matching with E series body ? My guess is he is not interested in these combination of Ti + C/P size lights. 

But I would buy it if he makes one.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

There would be no C/P series parts, this is about a E series Ti head for Malkoff Dropins.


----------



## octaf (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> There would be no C/P series parts, this is about a E series Ti head for Malkoff Dropins.



Would that drop in fit E series head ?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



octaf said:


> Would that drop in fit E series head ?



Yep, check this out. Its Aluminum, we need one in Ti!!!


----------



## octaf (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Thank you, PSM for the info.


----------



## SFfanman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Great Idear! I think the awesomeness factor would be off the charts should his concept take features here and there from past custom runs. I know I would be down. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Like a Ti PD-S style bezel ring with a built in sapphire window. 

Or even a Haiku/LS style built in sapphire window. 

It would be a home run!!!

Everyone has McClicky packs and Malkoff drop ins, this is the missing link!!!


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



octaf said:


> .....
> 
> Then, why does not Don make C compatible Ti lights rather than matching with E series body .....?



Some of my first mods, what, 8 years ago or so, were based on the SF "Classic" hosts. The pic below is of a 5W Luxeon cyan module. I used cyan because this was before Luxeon was offering a 5W LED in white:







Thermal issues were greater back then even though the power was below what we enjoy today. I felt the founding geometry in the SF classic head to powerpak was contrary to a geometry optimized for thermal relief and passage from module to host. 

For a light in the classic physical size, I was convinced that the Pelican M6 had a much better and friendly geometry for LED hosting and I went off in that direction. I personally preferred the scale of the single cell E-series and found myself drawn to being one of the players and founders in the open "E"series architecture. At the time there were little if any 6P clones or anything like the drop in market the community now enjoys. 

Multiple output levels also became a design goal. the E series lights lent themselves to two levels via resistored tail cap switching; momentary push and constant on via twist. As time went on this was identified as an infraction in IP so I needed another means of getting two levels of output and the PD design came about. The PD design though was not E series compatible even though it shared similar size and some common geometries. Ultimately it became a design goal to get three levels of output from the LED because of the advances in efficiency and flux. My solution was to go with the "3S" converter and this allowed me to again embrace the "E" series and additionally Aleph platform. I had also moved into the niche of titanium as I could offer something not readily available from others and this is a market that is inherently small and viable for a one man approach.

Gene has done a great job from what I can gather in developing his market niche and I am certainly happy with the support the community has provided me in my endeavors. At present I am providing some assistance to Gene with some reflectors and it seems to be a good fit for both of us and we are not really competing with each other. Certainly neither of us seems intent on going for a gain at the loss of the other. 

Prior to this thread I would guess that both Gene and I would sate that we have relatively full plates and yet we both know that we need to be looking down the road as well. This thread is less than a week old and already one suggestion is for a third party to step in and feed the demand presumably since neither Gene nor I have responded in any favorable manner. As long as it's made available, what difference to you guys who makes it, right? There are ramifications on our end though and we face real limitations in terms of resources; one major one simply being time.

Somewhat related I suppose is a comment I will share. If there was a good quality, 3 level light engine available off the shelf to a builder such as myself, I know I would look seriously into using it. I say that because my expertise in the electronics and converter aspect of these lights is non existent. My interest (I won't presume to even suggest expertise) is in the optic and hosting of a light engine. I do have specific criteria and requirements of such a light engine though and it would take a strong motivation to abandon existing geometries and modularity if require, to embrace a new animal. I don't think it unreasonable to imagine a standard configuration of a LED Lamp that includes not only the LED but a driver as well. We see this now in automotive LED lamp replacements and I suppose to some extent in flashlight lamp replacements but not in a stellar design where a LE is designed from the ground up specifically to enhance the nature of the LED. CPF has some experience in this approach from some of its members but this has not been attempted by any larger commercial player to my knowledge. Perhaps it is not viable and I fail to fathom the reason. :shrug:

I don't know if the industry will ever approach portable lighting with offerings of off the shelf or relatively off the shelf LE's but it sure would make it easier for some of us! Of course if it was easy, everybody would be doing it and ultimately a lot of us would have to seek new occupation. 


How's that for a long winded non response! :nana:


----------



## karlheinz3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

 If you build it....they will come! The Mcclicky Paks are the finest flashlight head hosting units made short of maybe one of Tranquillity_Base or MirageMan's customs. A simple versatile titanium head sounds so COOL and affords the same light to be used for a multitude of varius applications depending on the desired module for the task at hand. I hope someone capitalizes on this conceptual idea!


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I've been in contact with Jim at Valiant Concepts about this...hopefully he will chime in


----------



## octaf (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



McGizmo said:


> For a light in the classic physical size, I was convinced that the Pelican M6 had a much better and friendly geometry for LED hosting and I went off in that direction. I personally preferred the scale of the single cell E-series and found myself drawn to being one of the players and founders in the open "E"series architecture. At the time there were little if any 6P clones or anything like the drop in market the community now enjoys.


 
A part of history unfolded. Thank you, Don.

I just web searched Pelican M6 2320, and it looks almost identical to SF P6 to me. I don't know if it has almost same inner head space as P6, though.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



McGizmo said:


> How's that for a long winded non response! :nana:



Good post Don, great read really!! :wave:

I guess I was just thinking out loud, I figured since you were already working with Gene, and you make the McClickie packs, who better to make the heads? You make a lil $$$ on the heads, folks will need to put a drop in in the heads, Gene make a few more sales. Its a win win. 

I understand Valiant (Thats Rothrandir right?) makes the Al heads, definitely not trying to step on their toes. The Ti head would definitely be a niche product, perfect for a "wave" like production. :nana:

If it never happens, this was a fun thread to follow, kept me busy for a few days. :tinfoil:


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I have no horse in this race, but it seems to me if you and Gene have already worked out one mutually-beneficial arrangement, then another such as this should be pretty easy. You make the casings, he makes the light engines, some of which would no doubt continue to use your reflectors. Nobody on CPF can say anything of substance that's negative about your casings, and Gene's light engines are very popular among people who have lights they'll fit into. There's a ready market for his light engines, and anyone who browses the B/S/T knows your lights sell quickly, even used, so I think there would also be a ready market for both combined.

A McGizmo light that uses the E-series standard along with Malkoff drop-ins would be pretty much impossible to beat in terms of performance, flexibility, and durability, and it would also take the onus off you to spec electronics for your lights, which is something you've repeatedly expressed reservations about. I know I've been curious from time to time about trying a light with a Malkoff in it, but as it stands I'm so heavily invested in Gizmos that it wouldn't make sense for me to stock up on parts for another standard -- but if the two were merged, as suggested in this thread, that would change the game dramatically. Among other things, I'd actually have a use for that 2x123 Clicky Pak I just bought. 

Regarding whether it matters who ends up building it...I understand there is a financial risk for both of you, but frankly I'd rather continue buying from someone who I know makes good products and stands behind them, if given the choice. Not that I doubt the integrity of any of the other custom builders on CPF, but, well...the devil you know, right?


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Right now I have a vme head that I run on a mcgizmo body and I love it. I think the answer to this is for Valiant Concepts to do a limited run of ti vme heads that you can run on the mcgizmo pak of your choosing. I talked with Jim from VC via email and he was concerned that the heads would be about $100 bucks each and may not sell. I'm pretty sure that's something he doesn't need to worry about but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Nothing wrong with VME making them, that would be great. 

But... :devil:

With McGizmo, we get the uber cool McGizmo look though.


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Nothing wrong with VME making them, that would be great.
> 
> But... :devil:
> 
> With McGizmo, we get the uber cool McGizmo look though.



True, if I could have a ti head on my 2xAA pak it would complete the lightsaber look


----------



## souptree (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I am one of those who would have some interest in such a product if it was a real McGizmo, but would have little interest otherwise. Nothing against other makers, and I wish the best of them much success, but I am not that into Frankenlights and I can't keep up with everything out there. Between SF, Henry and Don, that's as much as my brain, wallet or hand can hold. :shrug:

It does sound to me like a reasonably logical offering, all things considered. But then, I am not in the position to consider all things.

Good idea, Brandon! :twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

It occurs to me that drop-ins would also be a good way to get more flexibility out of the McLux3 design. The bulkhead that the LED mounts to would go away, leaving the head a hollow tube with a lense and bezel on one end and a "dumb" contact board on the other. Power would get from the contact board to the back of the drop-in via a simple set of concentric metal rings on the back side of the contact board, and the contact board and drop-in would be secured together using the same screw that the McLux3 design already uses to hold the driver in place.

Given appropriately-specced measurements, and heads designed with sufficient room for various types of drivers and optics, a drop-in system could actually render the differences between the Aleph/E-series and McLux3 designs irrelevant, as the same drop-ins would be able to fit into and operate in either type of head.


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I spoke with Jim from VME, he doesn't seem interested in pursuing this. I know Mac is doing runs of his SST50 EDC and it seems Don and Gene probably aren't interested in this. :sigh:

I'm just thinking out loud about who those interested can talk to at this point. I can't lathe but I have cash...and it's just burning away in my pocket...and nobody seems to want it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Oh its gonna happen! 

We just need interest. 

If there is enough demand, someone will make 'em.


----------



## Brian1911 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I would love a Malkoff/Mcgizmo. Hopefully it would be suitable for pocket carry. I like my 6P/M60 but cant exactly carry it in the pocket very well.


----------



## Simon520 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I'd be in for 2.

I have access to a lathe; I have a ton of 6/4 titanium but it's in blocks, not tube/rods. 


Simon


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I feel like this thread is rotting on the vine...what would it cost to get the round ti stock to do this?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



DasRoot said:


> I feel like this thread is rotting on the vine...what would it cost to get the round ti stock to do this?



Oh, no. It is the opposite, there are blossoms on the vine. The more rain this vine gets, the better the chances of a nice juicy harvest chock full of Hawaiian juicy delicious treats.


----------



## mfrey (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

I'd bite for sure.


----------



## z17813 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Do I need this? No....

Would I trade one of my overworked kidneys for it? Probably!


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Hey guys, I'm looking into pricing on a titanium VME head right now. Give me a few days and I should be able to get an approximate price and lead time worked out.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



Rothrandir said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking into pricing on a titanium VME head right now. Give me a few days and I should be able to get an approximate price and lead time worked out.



This is great!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Do I hear angels singing? YES I DO!!lovecpf


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

As this thread is now rather off topic for the McGizmo forum and involves other makers I am moving it to the Custom forum.
bernie


----------



## scout24 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*

Brandon- You had me at Ti Hawaiian Treats...:twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



Kiessling said:


> As this thread is now rather off topic for the McGizmo forum and involves other makers I am moving it to the Custom forum.
> bernie



Fair enough, I altered the title a bit...


----------



## pwatcher (Aug 23, 2010)

ti head for malkoff module and e-series threads? 

oh yes, I'm good for at least one!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 23, 2010)

This would be awesome if it ever is produced. I emailed Malkoff a while back about this same idea, and his response was no. He has no interest in pursueing a Ti VME head at that time. Maybe he will reconsider?


----------



## Gene43 (Aug 23, 2010)

We are busy reconsidering as fast as we can.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 23, 2010)

Gene43 said:


> We are busy reconsidering as fast as we can.



Now were cookin!! :rock: 

No rush Gene, flashaholics are very patient... :nana:

:devil:


----------



## DasRoot (Aug 23, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Now were cookin!! :rock:
> 
> No rush Gene, flashaholics are very patient... :nana:
> 
> :devil:



That we are. I'm quickly getting down to my perfect EDC and this is step 1.


----------



## grnamin (Aug 24, 2010)

Put me down for one.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Aug 24, 2010)

I have one of the Alu ones, and Am Interested in this...but remember the lettering was overkill on the last head and spoiled it.


----------



## DasRoot (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't wait for this to come out. I'm waiting on a getting a 2x123 body for these. lovecpf

(bump)


----------



## ayglass (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd buy one, or more. I don't have enough of Gene's modules... yet!

- Andy


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh what the hell. I'll take one. Even if I never use it I can always sell it to someone who will. :devil: Anything to get a project off the ground.

It would be super if there were a multi-mode VME drop-in, btw. I'd prefer single-cell, but if the output were high enough then two-cell would be fine; I need something to use my 2x123 Clicky Pak with anyway.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll Take one ,


----------



## Rothrandir (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry it's been so long without an update.

I got the material ordered today, and it should be here next week. I'm still not sure when I'm going to have time to actually get the parts machined, but it could be anywhere from 3 weeks to a month and a half. It's looking like they will sell for under $100.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Rothrandir said:


> Hey guys, sorry it's been so long without an update.
> 
> I got the material ordered today, and it should be here next week. I'm still not sure when I'm going to have time to actually get the parts machined, but it could be anywhere from 3 weeks to a month and a half. It's looking like they will sell for under $100.



Awesome Roth!!!

Thanks for the great news man!!!


----------



## DasRoot (Sep 8, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Awesome Roth!!!
> 
> Thanks for the great news man!!!


Definately!lovecpf I need at least two of these!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread really hasnt taken off, but once they hit Malkoff's site, they will sell like hotcakes! :rock:

(Especially if sold with McGizmo's 2xAA/ CR123 Ti McClickie paks.) :thumbsup:


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Malkoff/McGizmo collabs... McGizmo Ti Malkoff dropin head?*



fyrstormer said:


> Nobody on CPF can say anything of substance that's negative about your casings


Let me try one: expensive...
(Yup i know his casings are worth the price, absolutely beautiful and awesome)


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 11, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> This thread really hasnt taken off, but once they hit Malkoff's site, they will sell like hotcakes! :rock:
> 
> (Especially if sold with McGizmo's 2xAA/ CR123 Ti .) :thumbsup:



Would finaly like to see a ti 18650 McClickie pak with one of these on. 

The way i see it if E series 18650 bodies can be custom made for cpfers out of Alu, Ti must be harder and have better/ stronger e-threads.


----------



## euroken (Sep 19, 2010)

Rothrandir said:


> Hey guys, sorry it's been so long without an update.
> 
> I got the material ordered today, and it should be here next week. I'm still not sure when I'm going to have time to actually get the parts machined, but it could be anywhere from 3 weeks to a month and a half. It's looking like they will sell for under $100.


 
Nice! I'm still in for one please!


----------



## euroken (Sep 19, 2010)

One little note...can the opening out the front of the bezel be enlarged to let more light out, but still have enough lip to hold a lens? Say if I want to use it with other similar sized drop-ins with larger reflectors?

Edit: opening size is perfect for M31/M61...


----------



## DasRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

Still hoping for these. Hopefully we here something before the holidays. Not pushing...just hoping...and bumping kinda...


----------



## euroken (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## DasRoot (Oct 12, 2010)

Ditto on the popcorn


----------



## DasRoot (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

So just a heads up on this for the others that may be following this thread. I went over a read some upsetting things in the edcforums.com site. It looks like they are in a bit of trouble over there. Read below here:

http://edcforums.com/showthread.php/77629-State-of-the-Forum

This is upsetting because Jon (who runs the site) is a very nice guy and it sucks that he's having trouble. I feel extra bad that his trouble financially has to be so public, cause I know I wouldn't want that for myself. 

The reason this matters to this thread is that Jon was a big Valiant Concepts reseller. In point of fact, he's the only one listed on VC site. 

http://valiantconcepts.com/index.php/where-to-buy

I know that Malkoff has the VC stuff on his site too, but I wonder how much VC and Jon are tied together. Let's just not get our hopes up too much and everyone hope that Jon can get things back in order. 

On a personal note, I'm newer to flashlights but I've been collecting knives and other EDC gear for a bit. It saddens me when I see something like this, where people that make a good products and do a good job still can't make it work even though we all love what they do. I'd rather these guys get a bail-out instead of the banks or something...at least they care about who they help. 

:candle:


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 16, 2010)

The titanium VME's are definitely going to happen, it just might take a little longer than I'd hoped.
Valiant Concepts (which I own) does job-shop manufacturing as it's primary business. The VC parts and products are something I do when I have time, and it's definitely something I would like to take further. There is a lot of cool stuff that I want to do if I ever get the time and motivation.
The last few months I have been absolutely swamped with job-shop work, which is a good thing. I've still got a lot on my plate and I've been working very long hours trying to get it all done so I can get to the titanium VME's and other things. The material is in my shop, and the drill bit inserts just came in on Thursday. The cost of two 12ft bars of titanium just sitting on my shelf is further motivation to get these things made and sold 

In regards to Jon at JSBurly's, there is a very long history that many of the old-timers on CPF are probably aware of. Before starting EDCF he was a very prominent member on CPF, then a dealer here. I believe his original member number is around 400.
Anyway, without making a novel about it (and his life story would make a very good novel), Jon put his life savings into having some batteries made (rechargeable 123s) and as soon as the product was ready for market, the manufacturer (in China, the only place he could get to make them) started selling them out the backdoor. It's all been downhill for him from there.
Anyway, now he owns EDCF and continues with his webstore JSBurly's. As I said, he's had tough times since the batteries, but if he can get some of his issues taken care of (mainly time issues, he doesn't have time to do what is necessary to turn things around), both EDCF and his store are capable of doing well.
Aside from being a good friend and selling my products, JSBurly's has nothing to do with Valiant Concepts.


----------



## DasRoot (Oct 16, 2010)

Rothrandir,

Sorry about the misunderstanding. Being swamped by real work is a good thing in this day and age


----------



## z17813 (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to know these are in the pipeline I am really looking forward to getting one. I shudder to think what two 12ft bars of titanium set you back, but at least it should mean plenty of Ti VME Heads :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the updsate Roth!!! PP locked and loaded!!


----------



## BenChiew (Sep 2, 2012)

Are the Ti VME still being produced?


----------



## grnamin (Sep 8, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> Are the Ti VME still being produced?



http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/titanium-vme-head-p-98.html


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish a two-mode switch were available for use with the VME head. It would make it much more useful.


----------



## BenChiew (Sep 10, 2012)

Roth. 
You should consider doing a run of single and 2 cell e body in titanium. 
It will be good match for your Ti VME.


----------

